

Tell HN: Second Hacker News Space Coast/Melbourne, FL Meetup on Wed, April 4th - Killah911

Hook up with us:  http://www.meetup.com/Coders-Hackers-Founders/<p>If you're in the Space Coast area, please join us in rocking the boat and getting some startup culture going here. Great mix of tech schools &#38; more engineers per capita than SV (as claimed be some locals), we've gotta get some grassroots innovations going! Check us out at www.CodersHackersFounders.com  We're few but we've got heart (There's some free food too)!
======
Killah911
FYI, we're meeting at Sun Shoppe Cafe in Downtown Melbourne. There's WiFi
there too!

~~~
shimmer16
Sounds great! Calling all Coders & Hackers in the area!

------
Subarna
Sounds great to me. All the Coders Hackers are in the same place!!

------
damessiah699
Looks Awesome can't wait to be there!

~~~
Killah911
We'll see you there!

